# 1999 New Beetle 1.9 Turbo



## robertdaleweir (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi
I am having a troublesome problem with my 1999 Beetle. It is the Power Windows and Power Door Locks. They were working fine a couple of months ago and now I cannot open the passengers side door lock nor window from the Driver's side. I can lock and open the driver's side windows from the driver's side. I can lock the passengers door only from the passenger's switch. The passenger's side window is inoperable, from either side's switches.
I have run a scan on the car and attach below the current section on the Central Conv. below--->

Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 5X Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 00256
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 8608AE8CA23C8C3

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1J2959802C
Component: 5X Tõrsteuerger. FS0001r 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: Steuerger
Component: t Beif. antwortet nicht 

3 Faults Found:
01483 - Control Circuit for Rear Lid Remote Unlocking 
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
49-00 - No Communications
00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Driver Side (Z4) 
35-00 - - 

End ---------------------------------


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Door/window switch on drivers could be bad; seeing how it works from the passenger side. (mine broke, I replaced it, works fine now). I would find the testing procedure in the manual to confirm. You could swap the known (good) switches from the passenger side; connect it on the drivers side and see if the problem goes away. If it does; then the switch is bad, if not... investigate fuses, wiring etc. Just realize; that the window and door lock switches fail on these cars; I have had to replace both on mine. 

The passengers side window; doesn't sound window switch failure related, because it is inoperable from both sides... door regulator failures are common on these cars. I would find the testing procedure in the manual to confirm but the passenger door control module gives you a clue, the wiring maybe faulty to the DCM and thus no window motor function. I would find the testing procedure in the manual to confirm. 

Overall definitely an electrical issue; I wouldn't "disregard" anything! Many times what you are "seeing" are "symptoms" of a greater problem. From what I am seeing from the scans are electrical problems the could be electrical wiring loom damage in the doors, especially the part that goes from the inside of the car to the door. Many times with electrical wiring we tend to over look physical damage to the wiring system; start with with the obvious and the basics first. I would start, check all the fuses and related relays and then pull the door panel off and look at all the wiring and see if everything looks ok (electrical connectors firmly seated, not damaged, no cuts, exposed wire, removed or melted insulation etc.). Your bentley manual should testing procedures for the door control modules and each component that is inoperable; you need to start with a process of elimination to find the problem. I have a hard time believing all of them failed at once; seems more like a wiring problem to me but who knows. Start step by step and hopefully you will find the problem along the way. 

Some codes i found 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00943


00943
Contents [hide] 
1 00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror Driver Side (Z4)
1.1 00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror Driver Side (Z4)
1.1.1 Possible Symptoms
1.1.2 Possible Causes
1.1.3 Possible Solutions
1.1.4 Special Notes
1.2 00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror Driver Side (Z4): Electrical Fault in Circuit
1.2.1 Possible Symptoms
1.2.2 Possible Causes
1.2.3 Possible Solutions
00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror Driver Side (Z4)

00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror Driver Side (Z4)
Possible Symptoms
Mirror Heating doesn't work
Possible Causes
Wiring/Connectors from/to Heated Exterior Mirror Driver Side (Z4) faulty
Heated Exterior Mirror Driver Side (Z4) faulty
Possible Solutions
Check Wiring/Connectors from/to Heated Exterior Mirror Driver Side (Z4)
Check/Replace Heated Exterior Mirror Driver Side (Z4)
Special Notes
Sometimes the switch button for the mirror has 'L', 'R' and '0'. When switched on '0' the mirror heating is on!

00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror Driver Side (Z4): Electrical Fault in Circuit
Possible Symptoms
Mirror Heating doesn't work
Possible Causes
Wiring/Connectors from/to Heated Exterior Mirror Driver Side (Z4) faulty
Heated Exterior Mirror Driver Side (Z4) faulty
Possible Solutions
Check Wiring/Connectors from/to Heated Exterior Mirror Driver Side (Z4)
Check/Replace Heated Exterior Mirror Driver Side (Z4)


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

On the rear hatch code...I had that exact same one on my Beetle for pretty much the entire 6 1/2 years I had the car and it affected nothing as far as I could tell.


----------



## robertdaleweir (Sep 28, 2005)

*Thanks*



billymade said:


> Door/window switch on drivers could be bad; seeing how it works from the passenger side. (mine broke, I replaced it, works fine now). I would find the testing procedure in the manual to confirm. You could swap the known (good) switches from the passenger side; connect it on the drivers side and see if the problem goes away. If it does; then the switch is bad, if not... investigate fuses, wiring etc. Just realize; that the window and door lock switches fail on these cars; I have had to replace both on mine.
> 
> The passengers side window; doesn't sound window switch failure related, because it is inoperable from both sides... door regulator failures are common on these cars. I would find the testing procedure in the manual to confirm but the passenger door control module gives you a clue, the wiring maybe faulty to the DCM and thus no window motor function. I would find the testing procedure in the manual to confirm.
> 
> ...


Hi billymade
I have had the passenger door apart. In fact I have obtained a completely new, (recycled) door assembly and installed this. It has solved nothing. The same exact issues exist after I have done this install as before. I have not, as yet, removed the Drivers door panel. I have examined all wiring on the Passenger side, within the door, and as far as I could check through the door into the car ( by the hinge). There appears to be nothing worn or damaged. In fact it looks like new, all of the wiring, in the passengers door.
I have also checked the GRD in the A-Pillar Passenger side and it is pristine (also is a good ground, continuity to frame excellent tested). I will check the switches on the driver's door, as you suggest.
I VagCom points me to the J387. Do you knoiw if the Control module can be replaced, separately, from the Motor. Sinced the replacement of the entire window assembly, including motor and control module, was replaced with a used unit and nothing changed, I am thinking that it is not the Motor/Contol unit on the passenger door that is faulty. They could both be faulty but unlikely to exactly the same degree. :banghead: I could check continuity from the Comfort Control Module (left of steering wheel) and the passenger door, I suppose, but mapping these wires could be a chore. Nothing that shows me the mapping in the Bentley Book. 
Thank you so much for your post and I will pursue the Switch Tests.


----------



## robertdaleweir (Sep 28, 2005)

Rockerchick said:


> On the rear hatch code...I had that exact same one on my Beetle for pretty much the entire 6 1/2 years I had the car and it affected nothing as far as I could tell.


Hi Rockerchick
Yes I am not concerned about this code. The hatch release works fine, from the switch, so not a problem.
Thanks for your post...
Robert


----------



## robertdaleweir (Sep 28, 2005)

*Update*

Hi
Since I last posted I have replaced the Fuse Assembly that is situate on top of the battery. I reset all DTCs and have run a new scan after this install. 

---->

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 5X Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 00256
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 8608AE8CA23C8C9

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1J2959802C
Component: 5X Tõrsteuerger. FS0001r 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: Steuerger
Component: t Beif. antwortet nicht 

1 Fault Found:
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
49-00 - No Communications

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a feeling that the solder on the circuit board inside your door lock module has broken like it does on so many of our cars. You can fix it, however it does require you to get pretty deep into your door. It's not terribly hard to do, just time consuming. Once you get it out though, you can solder the thing back together, plug it into your door, and see if you get the code still. Someone even did a write up on it. I would suggest though that you take several pictures of the module before you take it apart, just in case you have questions about how it goes back together when you're done soldering the circuit board. There is a V shaped spring on the module as well on the outside. Don't take it off! It'll never work right again! And, if you've got the module all back together, and it's still broken, you can get a replacement in there, as you'll already have the door apart!


----------



## robertdaleweir (Sep 28, 2005)

VWBugman00 said:


> I have a feeling that the solder on the circuit board inside your door lock module has broken like it does on so many of our cars. You can fix it, however it does require you to get pretty deep into your door. It's not terribly hard to do, just time consuming. Once you get it out though, you can solder the thing back together, plug it into your door, and see if you get the code still. Someone even did a write up on it. I would suggest though that you take several pictures of the module before you take it apart, just in case you have questions about how it goes back together when you're done soldering the circuit board. There is a V shaped spring on the module as well on the outside. Don't take it off! It'll never work right again! And, if you've got the module all back together, and it's still broken, you can get a replacement in there, as you'll already have the door apart!


Hi VWBugman00
Thank you. Question, will the section needing solder be obvious or is it a hit and miss thing? I have had the door completely apart and that part I can handle. Does the black plastic part just come off of the motor and expose the circuit board?
I am eager to take it apart. Thanks for the heads up on the soldering. I have some experience at that and have access to Circuit Board Soldering equipment. I will try to google "soldering the circuit board door control module Beetle" and see if I get any hits.
Robert


----------



## robertdaleweir (Sep 28, 2005)

*Solved*

Hi
An update on my Door Lock/Window problem. After switching motors from driver side to passenger side (as a test only) and running numerous scans I noticed that the smaller "data" line in the passenger door seemed to be quite loose. I gave it a liitle tug and voila it was completely broken within the door/hinge boot area. The ends of the wire were tarnished so badly it looked like steel wire and not copper. After cleaqning it up and soldering a section in, I am pleased to report that everything is now working as it should.
I was certain that I had tugged gently on these wires earlier in the process but somehow missed this item. I want to thank all those who have offered great advice here on the forum. I only hope I can assist someone down the line with their problem.
Have a great day... 
Robert


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Great to hear it was resolved; I figured it had to be wiring, because of the no communication faults... glad your repair is done! Congrats on the detective work; sometimes, we can't see the forest for the trees!


----------

